# Shaft drive bike rear wheel/ hub id help....



## decath6431 (Mar 16, 2013)

A friend of mine had a scrapper come into his shop offering this for sale.  He sent a pic which I've attached, sorry its not the best.  Anyone id the hub from the pic?  It looks sort of like the New Departure from my Pierce Chainless but I'm no familiar with the curved piece outside of the bevels.  He has a few other wood wheels (at least one is Lobdell) that are being offered to my friend as well, one front hub complete and another with a rear hub shell.  I have no idea what shaft drive hubs go for, I've never seen one sell on Ebay or here (admittedly I had never really looked or paid attention).  Any help in identification or relative value would help to give him an offer price to the seller.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Mar 16, 2013)

The frame piece looks like it is from a Columbia.  If you want to sell any of the hubs, please let me know!
Andrew


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 16, 2013)

It also looks like a Columbia Coaster Brake. I could use the wheel if it is for sale.


----------



## pedal4416 (Mar 16, 2013)

I could use a few of those Columbia pieces....


----------



## highwheel431 (Mar 16, 2013)

*Pope - ABC Hub*

The wheel is from a Pope designed bike.  That could be a Columbia or many of the brands, but not all, that where part of ABC.  A picture of the brake arm would help a lot.  Starting in 1911 the arms had the Corbin name on them.  Prior to that they would most likely be stamped Pope.  From the back this looks like a Pope but I can't be sure.  While I have seen quite a few of these hubs with j spokes, the Columbia catalogs say that the one speed Pope coasters had ball end spokes.  All the Corbin stamped hubs had J spokes.  So if it's a Pope hub it's hard to determine if it's Columbia or another ABC brand.  There were Columbia chainless bikes in the catalogs from 1898 through 1922.  The first internal coaster brakes showed up in 1901.


----------



## olderthandirt (Mar 23, 2013)

*shaft drive wheel*

this wheel looks exactly like my 1899 Columbia rear wheel the lever on the left side lets it coast or flip up the rear spoon brake depending how hard you back pedal ,i understand that the spoon brake was so powerful that Columbia placed their version on the back tire because of all the smoke and fire that was emitted under moderate to hard braking .i think this wheel should fetch at least 600.00 or so with so being about 150.00 there was a set on ebay a few months back for 450.00 for the pair .i would jump in the pile and offer a 150.00 figure in u.s. paper money ,now do i hear 200.00


----------



## highwheel431 (Mar 23, 2013)

*Hartford Coaster*

An 1899 Columbia chainless, models 59 & 60 were not offered with any type of coaster brake.  The first year for the "Hartford" external shaft actuated drag coaster brake was 1900.  The 1900 & 1901 models used ball end spokes and the 1902 version used J end spokes.  I would agree that this looks like it could be a Hartford brake hub but a picture of other side would clarify.

An 1899 with a coaster brake would have had an upgrade made sometime in its life.


----------



## Wcben (Mar 23, 2013)

I'd be interested in the Lobdell rims if there's a pair of early ones (Onaway, Mi.)


----------



## decath6431 (Mar 23, 2013)

*Thank you*

Thanks to everyone who has replied so far and all the information.  I don't have the wheel as of yet, but I'm about 100% sure that I'm going to end up with it.  It's being left at my buddy's shop by the scrapper who was looking to sell it but he hasn't been back yet and it hasn't been "officially" acquired yet.  I understand from speaking with my friend that the rim itself is pretty warped unfortunately, but without having seen it in person I'm not sure if it can be trued or is too far gone and just the hub is salvageable.  I did see the pair on Ebay a few months back, I didn't think they sold for the $450 but maybe that was the first listing and they did eventually end up fetching that.  I will post more pics once I get it which hopefully will be in the next week or two at latest.  It will almost certainly end up being sold as I don't really have a need for it at present and I'm sure there are many on here who do.  On an unrelated/somewhat related note if anyone has a complete shaft drive project that they have sort of given up on that could be acquired on the relative cheap I'd love to hear from them, or a Racycle in the same predicament.  Thanks again to everyone and I will update with pics once everything has been acquired (there are 2 other wheels in addition, but both have issues with the wood rims I hear.  The hubs might be useful though). -Jeremy


----------



## olderthandirt (Apr 6, 2013)

*i guess my Columbia must be*

a 1900 version ,


----------



## decath6431 (Apr 7, 2013)

*Update*

I finally had a chance to look at the wheels yesterday in person.  The bad news is that the rims seem to be beyond the point of usability in my opinion.  They are all severely warped and semi-taco'd (is that a word?).  The front hub is not marked but is in pretty nice shape and still usable.  I may end up tucking it away for a personal bike of mine but not sure.  The shell is I believe a very early Morrow hub (believe it said Eclipse on it, sorry I didn't take a pic...next time).  It's just the shell.  The shaft drive hub I did take a few pics of as you can see below.  I couldn't see anything on the hub itself as far as markings (it's kind of dirty and worn, some scrubbing and cleaning would probably remedy the situation but I wasn't in a position yet to try).  The arm is marked with some patent dates below, the latest being I believe being Mar 25 02.  I am still going to try and acquire these but the owner dropped them and hasn't been back yet to make the sale so I'll update again once I have them and what will happen.  Thanks.  -Jeremy


----------



## olderthandirt (Apr 23, 2013)

*wheel oh wheel where so for art thou ,*

ever decide on a price ? keep me and the pack posted ,feeding frenzy tempo building up !!!


----------

